# Screw drivers - klutz level question



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've got a new set of tubes from the tube store for my Jet City PicoValve. I have to remove the cage. The bloody screws are in so tight I can't budge them. I tried two regular philips tipped screw driver (tips were the right size). Nada, nothing can't budge them.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

have you tried pushing hard, to hold the tip in the screw, so you can use more force?

I wonder if they used the wrong kind of loctite on those.....heh...ran into that with bicycle parts: the red stuff is almost impossible to get out, the blue holds screws firm but is removeable


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bolero said:


> have you tried pushing hard, to hold the tip in the screw, so you can use more force?


To the point where almost started to strip the screw head.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hit the screwdriver with a hammer before turn the screw.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

um...are you turning the correct way...???...lefty-loosey...righty-tighty...???...ha ha ha...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty bizarre that they would all be like that. I could see one maybe two but all of them sounds not right


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

perhaps you need an assistant...(i know...it's not helping...but it can't hurt...!!!...)...ha ha ha...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got 9 of 12 out with a ratchet screw driver (and some DW40). Stripped heads off three. Looks like I'm going to have to shear the heads off some how. Any suggestions?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

See if you can find a pair of these locally - 


> HIGH GRADE PARALLEL JAW PLIERS - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools


I have a pair and they can put a great deal of torque on a screw head. I've had to use these on several occasions for screw removal. Make sure they have knurled jaws though. 
One caution, it's very easy to scratch the amps finish if you're not careful.

Another suggestion, especially if they have used threadlocker on the screws, is to heat the area up with a heat gun. Again watch the finish. The sheet metal will expand faster than the screw and they will come loose.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Apply heat to the head with a soldering iron, tap the screw head, insert screwdriver and apply loosening torque while tapping the handle of the screwdriver with a hammer. I used to service photocopiers in my past life and dealt with a gazzillion tight screws.


----------

